# I need some input!!!!



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

I want to know what emmission stuff i can remove under the hood with out messing anything up, What vaccume stuff can i get rid of, thank for the input.
Is the Injector fan needed anymore?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nah I removed mine and the A/C as one of my first mods..... AS far as emissions equipment goes, I wouldn't really mess with too much of that, unless you're in an area that doesn't require emissions. If you are, just leave it. The Z31s don't have an air pump or any of the other BS that American cars did at the time, there's not really a whole lot that saps power under our hood.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

any special precautions when taking out the A/C?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

alot of times it helps to learn things that you dont know by asking questions.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, discharge it before you unscrew it!!!!! LOL I suppose you probably wouldnt need a/c where you are at huh? How hot does it actually get there?
Do you guys even have emissions?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah im my part of AK we have that damn emissions test but most of the state doesnt. my Z passes fine but my Rx7 isnt even close to passing but i have seasonal tags on the 7 that lets me drive it between april and october which is fine by me.

summer time it aveages in the mid 70s to mid 80s and gets in the mid 90s every now and then. combined with the 24hour of daylight in summer time it makes for awsome summers up here


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats awesome! But im sure you guys cant really do anything in the winter though can you? One of these days when I need to lay low, that is where I will go. How strict are the emissions standards there? They allow you seasonal tags? What if you got collectors tags? Do they have a 20 year rule?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah winter in the interior really sucks, lower AK it stays decently warm but in my area it can go weeks and longer of colder than -50F below, only -23F today. things like to break at those temps. winters are hell but summers are why many people stay up here.during winter most people stay in doors or go out to fish,hunt,get milk,snowmachine(snowmobile)hit the slopes,dog sledding etc.

you would be surprised by how many people on the run end up hiding here, fortunatly they dont cause trouble and alot of them just live in the Bush and you never see them again.

the only towns/cities they have the test is in Fairbanks and Anchorage, it consist of visual and a tailpipe test every 2 years, most of my friends and I take all the emmisions stuff off till the next test every 2 years.or you can register your car 50 miles out of town.

cars built before 74 are excempt from the test, i have an eye on a 71 240Z


----------

